# Father spinning gun on finger at daughter's birthday party accidentally shoots himself



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/father-spinning-gun-finger-daughter-130700539.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

More "practical Darwinism" in action.

It's too bad that he didn't win the "full Darwin," but every little bit helps.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

"Darwinism"! My 1st thought as well!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I knew someone who shot himself the same way. He worked at the GM plant & guns & drugs were sold everywhere on that property. He bought a cheap single action .22 in the parking lot for $40.00. He was spinning it when it sent a .22 into his thigh & out his calf. I guess you could say he was lucky....his head was untouched.
On second thought, a head wound wouldn't have been serious 'cuz that would have also been a flesh would, since his head was empty.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Stupid is, stupid does...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shame it wasn't a gentile wound to make sure his genes stop


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Shame it wasn't a gentile wound to make sure his genes stop


Um, I think that's Genital wound. You'd have to ask a Rabbi about Gentile wounds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's nothing gentle about Gentile wounds to the genitals.
Just ask one of the eunuchs who served in the government of Constantinople.
(It was the unkindest cut of all.)

Had it been me, I'd've gotten a, um, false-sett-o.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Better him than somebody else. What an idiot.


----------

